# Is milk harmful to 'tiels?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I know cockatiels cannot really digest milk and I don't feed it to Bennie. But at breakfast he likes to share my cereal with me. Mostly he nibbles at the cereal, but it will "nibble" at the milk, too. He really doesn't drink much of it, but sort of sips or nips at the milk. Will that little bit hurt him?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

A little shouldn't hurt him , but don't let him do it to often . I sometimes add cheese into my eggs when I cook them for my birds and they are fine


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*milk*

Thanks, rexiesmum! He doesn't drink much, like I said, it's more like nibbling. Sometimes what I do is eat the cereal without milk and drink some later! (I don't like soggy cereal!)


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah i think that'd be fine  i have heard that cockatiels shouldn't consume large amounts of dairy, but nibbling should be all good.
Ollie does too!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

One member's 'tiel got sick from milk added into birdie bread (can't remember who). So I would be very careful about how much he's getting.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Janalee said:


> I know cockatiels cannot really digest milk and I don't feed it to Bennie. But at breakfast he likes to share my cereal with me. Mostly he nibbles at the cereal, but it will "nibble" at the milk, too. He really doesn't drink much of it, but sort of sips or nips at the milk. Will that little bit hurt him?


Most Parrots are Lactose intolerant. But some do seem to be able to deal with a little milk and the like.
They do not digest Lactose.
So no milk and no soft cheese.
Yogurt and hard cheese are low in Lactose.
But like everything they should only be a fraction of the weekly diet.

I actually doubt that any bird has died due to consuming milk. I would guess the bird was already sick and the Lactose pushed it over the edge if it was the milk.

Watch the pooh! I pick you may see a few runny ones and check for smell.


----------



## leitakcoC (Apr 2, 2021)

*I drink lactose free milk. Wouldn't that be okay for a cockatiel?*


----------

